# Any Youtuber Here ?



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

is it possible to earn money by clickbait and shitty content creation on 2021 ?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 29, 2021)

@FastBananaCEO 
@AstroSky
@BrendioEEE 

All famous youtubers


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

i got a channel , i earn like 1000 dollars back then (4 years ago) with copy pasting trend news and stuff. i'm trying to creating a bot to post only trend shit daily like 30-40 videos. is this possible? i know a marketing guy does something like this.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 29, 2021)

only with onlyfans


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 29, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i got a channel , i earn like 1000 dollars back then (4 years ago) with copy pasting trend news and stuff. i'm trying to creating a bot to post only trend shit daily like 30-40 videos. is this possible? i know a marketing guy does something like this.


Yes, but bots are probably not a great way. People don't want to listen to some robot voice over and generated images.


----------



## Deleted member 15343 (Sep 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes, but bots are probably not a great way. People don't want to listen to some robot voice over and generated images.


they unironically do, like 5minute tutorials or some crappy npc channels like Bright Side posting catchy imagery and clickbait titles


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes, but bots are probably not a great way. People don't want to listen to some robot voice over and generated images.


nope, so many morons watch those videos.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 29, 2021)

khal frodo said:


> they unironically do, like 5minute tutorials or some crappy npc channels like Bright Side posting catchy imagery and clickbait titles





randomvanish said:


> nope, so many morons watch those videos.


Those videos probably cost like $1000+ each to make. They aren't made with a bot JFL.


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Those videos probably cost like $1000+ each to make. They aren't made with a bot JFL.


no i don't aim to create quality videos


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 29, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> no i don't aim to create quality videos


Why don't you use your own voice


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 29, 2021)

@thecel turbo blackpill
and banger songs 
@Ryan 
fan account for salludon
@PapiMew 
psl edits


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 29, 2021)

Leafy is here


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Why don't you use your own voice


too much work if you do so many videos


----------



## thecel (Sep 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Those videos probably cost like $1000+ each to make. They aren't made with a bot JFL.



make bot-produced TTS reader videos lmao









I will run a YouTube text-to-speech content-reading channel about INCEL FORUMS


Here’s a generated test video (with random-ass unrelated text copied from Reddit and Looksmax): Videos just like the test video above (but way better quality (JFL at the current voice) and containing real content from incel forums) will be mass-produced by my bot and uploaded straight to...




looksmax.org





^ like this ^


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

thecel said:


> Make bot-produced TTS reader videos lmao


are you using azure?


----------



## thecel (Sep 29, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> are you using azure?



I can’t use anything that requires payment info.

lol brokecel


----------



## lasthope (Sep 30, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i got a channel , i earn like 1000 dollars back then (4 years ago) with copy pasting trend news and stuff. i'm trying to creating a bot to post only trend shit daily like 30-40 videos. is this possible? i know a marketing guy does something like this.


this shit works jfl?


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a channel with 12k subs
My content is related to elite sprinters 
I made about €1k in my first month being monetized
I would've made like €20k if my channel was monetized from day one because I have a video that went viral but views dropped dramatically shortly before being monetized


----------



## Uglyandfat (Oct 2, 2021)

movie recaps are blowing up rn if u wanna get into it


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 2, 2021)

you _can _make money doing it but it's legitimately the modern day version of becoming a rockstar


----------



## Pantherus (Oct 2, 2021)

i have 12 subs


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 2, 2021)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> you _can _make money doing it but it's legitimately the modern day version of becoming a rockstar


what's that?


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 2, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> movie recaps are blowing up rn if u wanna get into it


woww it really is dude. thank you


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 2, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> what's that?


it's what everyone wants to do and there's a shitton of competition

granted it's way easier to share fanbases since it's all easily accessible and free but you'll need to put a lot of time and effort into it


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Oct 2, 2021)

N1666 said:


> @FastBananaCEO
> @AstroSky
> @BrendioEEE
> 
> All famous youtubers


u forgot @larsanova69


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 3, 2021)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> it's what everyone wants to do and there's a shitton of competition
> 
> granted it's way easier to share fanbases since it's all easily accessible and free but you'll need to put a lot of time and effort into it


still don't understand the content


----------



## Deleted member 14854 (Oct 3, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> what's that?


A youtuber.


----------



## Lars (Oct 3, 2021)

Tbh i want to become a youtuber and make goofy ass videos but i am scared people here will fuck me over and hunt me with things here , should i still start a youtube account?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 3, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Tbh i want to become a youtuber and make goofy ass videos but i am scared people here will fuck me over and hunt me with things here , should i still start a youtube account?


Roblox gaming channel


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Oct 3, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Tbh i want to become a youtuber and make goofy ass videos but i am scared people here will fuck me over and hunt me with things here , should i still start a youtube account?


Omegle adventures channel


----------



## Lars (Oct 3, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> Omegle adventures channel





WontStopNorwooding said:


> Roblox gaming channel


Nahh was more thinking of , eating 2 liters ketchup , eating the hottest pepper ever while getting peppersprayed


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 3, 2021)

I have reaction channel. I react to other videos. My channel is growing steady. + i teach judo on youtube too and sometimes do song covers.

I hope i can do collab with someone big one day. So far 640 subs.

@WontStopNorwooding @gamma @looksmaxxer234 @N1666 @Biiyo03 @Z3n

Maybe some aspiring content creators want to collaborate?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 3, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> I have reaction channel. I react to other videos. My channel is growing steady. + i teach judo on youtube too and sometimes do song covers.
> 
> I hope i can do collab with someone big one day. So far 640 subs.
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 3, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> I have reaction channel. I react to other videos. My channel is growing steady. + i teach judo on youtube too and sometimes do song covers.
> 
> I hope i can do collab with someone big one day. So far 640 subs.
> 
> ...


Give me channel name so I can like every video😈


----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Oct 3, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Link?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 3, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Give me channel name so I can like every video😈


Found it @Z3n 


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC3TqppMmS0ojI6VrPRe3Miw


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 3, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> I have reaction channel. I react to other videos. My channel is growing steady. + i teach judo on youtube too and sometimes do song covers.
> 
> I hope i can do collab with someone big one day. So far 640 subs.
> 
> ...


white boys vs black boys in the HOOD (GONE WRONG EDITION) (GONE SEXUAL EDITION)


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 4, 2021)

any other content ideas ?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i got a channel , i earn like 1000 dollars back then (4 years ago) with copy pasting trend news and stuff. i'm trying to creating a bot to post only trend shit daily like 30-40 videos. is this possible? i know a marketing guy does something like this.


i'm mirin tbh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

''Any YouTuber here?''

>>yes


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 4, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Tbh i want to become a youtuber and make goofy ass videos but i am scared people here will fuck me over and hunt me with things here , should i still start a youtube account?


should offer our rabbi @Sergeant some good shekels to wipe all your stuff off the site if you think about getting serious with youtube

can always restart after and be mindful of what you say afterwards


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Tbh i want to become a youtuber and make goofy ass videos but i am scared people here will fuck me over and hunt me with things here , should i still start a youtube account?


u literally ain't done anythin

you only talk smack behind people's backs so u good


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 4, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Nahh was more thinking of , eating 2 liters ketchup , eating the hottest pepper ever while getting peppersprayed


the next maxmoefoe  but that stuff sadly doesn't get monetized anymore


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> the next maxmoefoe  but that stuff sadly doesn't get monetized anymore


this ain't even maxmoefoe tier this a whole howtobasic type shit


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 6, 2021)

any content ideas that are trend now?


----------

